# 29er Double Century



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

Solvang Double
14hrs start to finish
#79 out of 288
Ride stats: 484 registered, 379 started, 288 finished.

looks like 109 riders DNF!


----------



## arga (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if it was insane or brilliant doing that on a 29er. I've never ridden a 29er but I'm still very impressed you were able to maintain 17mph with fat tires.

Thank you for sharing this.

Frank


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

arga said:


> I'm not sure if it was insane or brilliant doing that on a 29er. I've never ridden a 29er but I'm still very impressed you were able to maintain 17mph with fat tires.
> 
> Thank you for sharing this.
> 
> Frank


interestingly enough
I suppose for scope of comparison 
here is Day 8 of my attempt at the Tour Divide, on the same bike, but will all my gear.

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/38071096'></iframe>

1/2 the distance, with more weight, on the 8th consecutive day of efforts...
in the dirt
with more climbing.


----------



## slomustang (Dec 27, 2010)

Very cool! Who makes the MultiCam bags?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

slomustang said:


> Very cool! Who makes the MultiCam bags?


multi cam by my buddy Scott Felter of Porcelain Rocket
http://theporcelainrocket.wordpress.com/

here is my Big Dummy in a complete set.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

That hurts. It's better than my last double on my road bike.


----------



## slomustang (Dec 27, 2010)

I just read his post about your gear. Very interesting. 

I'll have to keep an eye out for you, if I make it out to Sea Otter!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

more stuff on my website too
www.AsanaCycles.com


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Who makes that 29er frame? Awesome setup.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

Rick Hunter
I've had it for about 3 years now.
yes... rockin bike....


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool!


----------

